# Can I start to breed my rbps?



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

ok I have 180g tank holding 7 rbps about 6" in length, i have read so much on this forum about breeding but everyone says about them pairing off, my schoal i dont have a pairing, if one goes to one side the tank the rest follow. How do I get them to pair off and would they pair off if they are in with a few others???

thanks for looking

T


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Man your best bet is to just let it happen, I'm not up on the whole breeding thing but if its gonna happen, its gonna happen.. You should PM "nike" he seems to be the one who has the most experience on here with breeding, check him out and see what he has to say I'm sure you'll get some good advice.. Good luck with the P's hope you get babies...
Ryan...


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> How do I get them to pair off and would they pair off if they are in with a few others???


They will do it all on there own... The funniest and most recieved comment ive seen from people trying to breed was there P's spwned and had eggs when they least expected it... give them a little while and on there own time they'll get there FREAK ON!!!! Good Luck on this though...








i hope soon too i may start breeding RBP'S


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Put some peat in your filter, do good sized, regular water changes, and and feed them a well balanced diet.

There is only so much you can do.

good luck


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

theyll do it on their own


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

most likely there not sexually developed i think would be the word. not untill alittle bit longer like 7 inches but its very possible that u have 1 or 2 that are.


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

what is peat and what does it do?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

good luck man


----------

